# Change of scenery



## Bahama_Dreamz (Mar 8, 2008)

Well im sick and tired of living where i am. I currently live in Nassau Bahamas. which is a real cowboy town. if your not sure about i mean then if you havent seen the current big media news about a famous actor and some political figures then you might want to look it up.
But still though it is very hard living here. Our dollar is on par with the U.S. which is a pretty good thing it just makes things seem more expensive in a way because of duties. There are lots of drugs, guns, and just plain old crazyness. so its easy to say it is a little dangerous to live here. but i am tired of it and want to move. 

I recently obtained Canadian Citizenship and am planning on moving north real soon. i have visited canada before and do enjoy to way of life, culture and weather ( went to toronto for two summers but didnt see snow). but im pretty sure it will be what i want. i know it might sound crazy. 

I am 24 and live by myself basically. i have a lame low paying job and its not like anything i wanna do. i just get tired of seeing the same people everyday. and there is no where else to go. The activities that i would like to do do not exist here. the places i would like to go do not exist here. the things i want to learn do not get taught here or are even useful. and i forgot to mention how EFFFINNN HOT it is here. 

Welll....

After that huge rant i would like to request a little help to understand how to "completely start over". i know it might sound messed up but i think im in an o.k. position to do it. why i say ok is because i basically dont own much but i am in no debt living independently. I pay regular bills and thats about it. I would love to move somewhere in Ontario thats semi city like living like toronto but not with such a high Cost of living. I could legally get a job and live because i am a full citizen i just never lived there before. 

Sorry about the long post but this is a little important to me. i also put this up on other sites i just would like to get a broad view of opinions!!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You make me curious!


Bahama_Dreamz said:


> The activities that i would like to do do not exist here.
> the places i would like to go do not exist here.
> the things i want to learn do not get taught here or are even useful


If you live in Canda, what kind of activities would you like to do,
where would you like to go,
and what would you like to learn?

These answers can be important for a good advise on the places that could be nice for you to live.


----------



## Bahama_Dreamz (Mar 8, 2008)

EVHB said:


> You make me curious!
> 
> If you live in Canda, what kind of activities would you like to do,
> where would you like to go,
> ...


I would like to be exposed to a broader music scene as well as having a chance to see majour tours and shows that might play in a bigger or more populated place. I would like to try out snowboarding and skiing as well as be able to go off roading or atving or sumthing. I would like to study music and languages and language arts.I would like to get a job that pays me what i am supposed to instead of some little hand out under the table. i would like to just meet new and different people. its hard to live here because of the island being soo small you already know everyone and everything about them and vise- versa.


----------



## ArabRose (May 14, 2009)

".... recently obtained Canadian Citizenship and am planning on moving north real soon. i have visited canada before and do enjoy to way of life, culture and weather ( went to toronto for two summers but didnt see snow). but im pretty sure it will be what i want. i know it might sound crazy..... "
May I ask how you can obtain Canadian Citizenship without having lived in the country for more than 3 years?


----------



## Bahama_Dreamz (Mar 8, 2008)

ArabRose said:


> ".... recently obtained Canadian Citizenship and am planning on moving north real soon. i have visited canada before and do enjoy to way of life, culture and weather ( went to toronto for two summers but didnt see snow). but im pretty sure it will be what i want. i know it might sound crazy..... "
> May I ask how you can obtain Canadian Citizenship without having lived in the country for more than 3 years?


self explanitory


----------



## ArabRose (May 14, 2009)

....I recently obtained Canadian Citizenship and am planning on moving north real soon. i have visited canada before and do enjoy to way of life, culture and weather ( went to toronto for two summers but didnt see snow). but im pretty sure it will be what i want. i know it might sound crazy. ....

You say you have visited Canada before.. as a tourist or as a permanent resident? If you obtained Canadian Citizenship, then you must have lived there as a permanent resident for at least 3 years. And since you mentioned here that you have VISITED Canada before ... I conclude from the use of the verb "Visited" that you must have been there as a tourist. 

But if I am wrong, and you have lived there as a PR, then I don't see why you are asking questions about living in Canada, since you would have already lived there.

So it is not as self explanatory as you think it is.


----------



## Bahama_Dreamz (Mar 8, 2008)

ArabRose said:


> ....I recently obtained Canadian Citizenship and am planning on moving north real soon. i have visited canada before and do enjoy to way of life, culture and weather ( went to toronto for two summers but didnt see snow). but im pretty sure it will be what i want. i know it might sound crazy. ....
> 
> You say you have visited Canada before.. as a tourist or as a permanent resident? If you obtained Canadian Citizenship, then you must have lived there as a permanent resident for at least 3 years. And since you mentioned here that you have VISITED Canada before ... I conclude from the use of the verb "Visited" that you must have been there as a tourist.
> 
> ...


I have VISITED Canada as a Bahamian those couple of times. I have never lived there as a PR. I am a Child born to a Canadian citizen abroad. ( my mom is Canadian) so i sent in for my card and got it a year later. now i want to move there and thats where my question comes in.


----------

